# الكهربية الساكنة



## العابد الفرجاني (23 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هذه اول مشاركة وودت ان تكون حول الكهربية الساكنة 
ارجوا ممن عنده معلومات حول البناء الهيكلي لادارة السلامة ويكون مدعوم باي دليل عالمي موافتنا به, وشكرا


----------



## عكوش (24 مايو 2009)

مرحبا بك بين اخوانك
الان أنا في دورة ادارة السلامة الحديثة 
دعني فقط انهي الدورة وإن شاء الله ارتبها لك كما تحب 
وايضا مناهج ادارة السلامة تجدها في هذا المنتدى اذا بحثت جيدا
والله يعيننا على الخير


----------



## عكوش (7 يونيو 2009)

الحقيقة بعد الانتهاء من الدورة 
ما زادني المتدرب الا في الربط بين مواضيع السلامة ومن ضمنها 
إدارة السلامة وانظمتها وهو فعلا مسماها .
وكل تعلمناه تقريبا في الدورة موجود هنا بصفة أو بأخرى 
أنظر الهيكل التنظيمي لأدارة أنظمة الأمن والسلامة (مشاركة)
وانظر كتاب مبادئ توجيهية بشأن نظم إدارة السلامة (مشاركة)
وغيرهما من المشاركات ستجد كل ما يخص هذا العلم.
والحق يقال كم أفادني هذا المنتدى كثيرا في فهم الكثير من مصطلحات هذا العلم
فللجميع الشكر...


----------

